# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  جارتنر: مبيعات الهواتف الذكية تبلغ 344 مليون وحدة خلال الربع الثاني من 2016

## mohamed73

أشارت الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الصادرة عن مؤسسة الدراسات والأبحاث العالمية جارتنر إلى  أن إجمالي المبيعات العالمية من الهواتف الذكية لصالح المستخدمين  النهائيين قد بلغ 344 مليون جهاز خلال الربع الثاني من العام 2016.
 وقالت المؤسسة إن إجمالي المبيعات شهد زيادة قدرها 3.4% مقارنةً بالمدة  ذاتها من العام 2015، في حين تراجع إجمالي مبيعات الهواتف المحمولة بنسبة  5.0% لدى خمسة من بين أفضل 10 شركات توريد حققت نموًا حتى الآن، ومن بينها  أربعة شركات مصنعة صينية (هواوي، وأوبو، وكوسيامي، وبيه بيه كيه  كوميونيكيشن إكويبمنت)، إلى جانب شركة سامسونج الكورية الجنوبية.
 وفي هذا السياق قال أنشول غوبتا، مدير الأبحاث لدى جارتنر: “تباطأ الطلب  على الهواتف الذكية الممتازة خلال الربع الثاني من العام 2016، وذلك في ظل  انتظار المستهلكين لطرح الأجهزة الجديدة خلال النصف الثاني من العام”.
 وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، عزز انخفاض المبيعات في مجال “الهواتف المميزة”  (تراجعت بنسبة 14%) من تراجع المبيعات الإجمالية للهواتف المحمولة خلال  الربع الثاني من العام 2016.
 وقد شهدت جميع الأسواق الناضجة باستثناء اليابان تباطؤًا في الطلب على  الهواتف الذكية، ما أدى إلى انخفاض المبيعات بنسبة 9.4%. وبالمقابل، شهدت  جميع المناطق الصاعدة، باستثناء أمريكا اللاتينية، ارتفاعًا في الطلب على  الهواتف الذكية، الأمر الذي أدى إلى نمو مبيعات الهواتف الذكية بنسبة 9.9%.
 وهو ما تطرق إليه أنشول غوبتا قائلًا: “واصلت أفضل خمسة شركات تصنيع  للهواتف الذكية تقاسم الحصص السوقية خلال الربع الثاني من العام 2016،  مرتفعةً بذلك من 5.51% إلى 54% على أساس سنوي، وعلى رأسها شركة أوبو،  وسامسونج، وهواوي”.
 يُشار إلى أن الربع الثاني من عام 2016 شهد استحواذ شركة سامسونج على  حصة سوقية أكبر بحوالي 10% من شركة آبل. حيث تعززت مبيعات شركة سامسونج من  خلال طرحها الهواتف الذكية من سلسلة جالاكسي أي وسلسلة جالاكسي جي، التي  نافست أجهزة الشركات الصينية بقوة. كما ساهمت إصدارات حزمة الهواتف الذكية  الجديدة من شركة سامسونج باستعادة حصتها التي خسرتها مؤخرًا في الأسواق  الصاعدة.
 وفي حين واصلت شركة آبل موجة تراجعها المتواصل بانخفاض بلغ 7.7% خلال  الربع الثاني من العام 2016، حيث تراجعت مبيعات شركة آبل في أمريكا  الشمالية (أكبر أسواقها) وأوروبا الغربية. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، شهدت الشركة  أسوأ انخفاض لمبيعاتها في الصين الكبرى والمناطق الناضجة في آسيا/المحيط  الهادئ، حيث تراجعت مبيعاتها بنسبة 26%. بينما حصدت شركة آبل أفضل أداء لها  في منطقة أوراسيا، ومناطق جنوب الصحراء في أفريقيا، وأوروبا الشرقية خلال  الربع الثاني من العام 2016، حيث ارتفعت مبيعات أجهزة الأيفون إلى أكثر من  95% على أساس سنوي.
 من بين أفضل خمس شركات لتوريد الهواتف الذكية، حققت شركة أوبو أعلى معدل  نمو خلال الربع الثاني من العام 2016، والذي بلغ 129%، ويعزى هذا النمو  إلى المبيعات القوية التي حققتها الشركة للجهاز آر9 في الأسواق الصينية،  وخارجها.
 ويتحدث أنشول غوبتا عن هذه النقطة بالقول: “تم تحسين الكثير من المزايا  مثل الكاميرا المضادة للاهتزاز للحصول على أفضل صور سيلفي، كما أن تقنية  الدفع السريع مكنت شركة أوبو من اكتساح السوق، وتعزيز مبيعاتها في سوق  الهواتف الذكية ذو التنافسية العالية والعرض القوي”.
 أما ما يتعلق بسوقالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الخاصة بالهواتف الذكية، فقد استعاد نظام التشغيل أندرويد حصته السوقية  على حساب نظام التشغيل آي أو إس، لتبلغ حصته 86% خلال الربع الثاني من  العام 2016.
 وعزت جارتنر تواصل أداء نظام التشغيل أندرويد القوي إلى الطلب على  الهواتف الذكية المتوسطة حتى الاستهلاكية في الأسواق الصاعدة، وأيضًا على  الهواتف الذكية الممتازة، التي سجلت نموًا بنسبة 6.5% خلال الربع الثاني من  العام 2016.
 كما أن عددًا من كبار الشركات المستثمرة لأنظمة الأندرويد، مثل سامسونج  من خلال جهازها جالاكسي إس7، قامت بطرح أجهزتها الممتازة والجديدة، إلا أن  العلامات التجارية الصينية، مثل هواوي وأوبو، قامت في نفس الوقت بطرح  هواتفها الذكية الممتازة ولكن بأسعار معقولة وفي متناول الجميع.
 ومن جانبها قالت روبرتا كوزا، مدير الأبحاث لدى جارتنر: “تقوم شركة جوجل  بتطوير منصة نظام التشغيل أندرويد بسرعة، ما يسمح لمستثمري نظام التشغيل  أندرويد من مواكبة آخر التطورات التقنية في عالم الهواتف الذكية. ولمواجهة  سوق الهواتف الذكية المليئ بالعروض، تركز شركة جوجل على توسيع وتنويع منصة  نظام التشغيل أندرويد بدرجة أكبر، وذلك بإضافة العديد من الوظائف الإضافية،  مثل الواقع الافتراضي، ما يتيح إمكانية خوض المزيد من التجارب الذكية،  والوصول إلى الأجهزة القابلة للارتداء، والأجهزة المنزلية المرتبطة  بالإنترنت، وشاشات العرض والأجهزة الترفيهية في السيارة”.    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

